# 125 Victorian Cichlid Setting- Help Me Decide



## AndyEig (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi All,

I am planning on setting up another display tank. Currently I have a 210 gal planted discus tank. I would like to do all Vics in a 75 or 125. Any suggestions as ti inhabitants?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the only issues i've seen with vics are that they tend to not show color together, so most of what i see are species tanks, no harm in making a 75 victorian species tank though


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I usually keep two or three species of Victorians in a 75 gallon tank. It makes more sense for you to tell us what is available to you rather than us making suggestions of fish you can't find.

Kevin


----------

